# 686 Smarty Complete Jacket sizing



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

I have a smarty jacket, but it's the 3 in 1 setup I think. It's a medium and it's really big on me, even with the liner on I'm about 5"8. Medium will be the go


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

lachyzee said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Anyone own this jacket? 686 Smarty Complete 7-In-1 Jacket - Men's - 2011 BCS from Dogfunk.com
> 
> ...


I am 5'11 156lbs and I wear a Med 686 Hydra, fits what I would call perfect for my riding style. It's a little bigger than what I would wear casually as street wear but when you are moving around and stuff the extra room helps. I would say you would want a large by the sounds of it.


----------



## lachyzee (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the replies so far. 

Yeah I spoke to a retailer who had this in stock, he said he had similar dimensions to me and would definitely go for an L. This surprised me as from reading comments on the Smarty range I thought M would be the go. 

Keen to hear from someone who owns this exact jacket...


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm 5'11" and 210lbs.. I wear a large and fits great.


----------



## chronicsmoke (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm 6'2 205 and I wear a large, it fits perfect everywhere but the gauntlets are a bit too short in the sleeves and really stress on my hands.


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

I got a 3n1 Smarty Command. I'm 5'11 170lbs and I bought a small. Its not baggy or tight. It fits just right . I don't like wearing baggy outfits.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

I have the same Jacket in Large, black and a year newer (2012). I'm 210lbs, 6' tall. I could get away with it, but it wouldn't be fun. For walking around in it would be ok, but for snowboarding in it I would feel restricted due to my shoulders being broad. I've never actually worn mine outside though, I tried it on a few times after I got it, then put it in my closet for the past few weeks. I definitely should have exchanged it, but now it might just end up being a Christmas gift. I would definitely recommend sizing up if you have broad shoulders. How much are they asking for? I would be willing to sell mine at a good price.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm 6'1"/175 lbs. I tried the 3 in 1 smarty complete a couple of years ago and the Large absolutely swamped me. The Medium was baggy, but perfect.

Last season I bought a 686 plexus pinnacle shell online and just guessed the medium would fit...and it was perfect, too.

Couple months ago, tried on a plexus hydra in medium, but the tailoring had my shoulders a little too binding. In that case, a large would have been the right call (albeit, baggy)

sooo, I think 686 have changed their sizes around and/or they're just so different between models and cut (baggy, tailored, slim, etc), you're really going to need to try that particular model on to be sure (not take advice from someone that isn't your exact size and/or hasn't even tried that particular model smarty).


----------

